# تفضّلوا بالاجابة .



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2010)

_احببتُ ان اضع لكم اليوم فكرة جديدة نعرف من خلالها معاملاتكم تجاه الكثير من امور حياتنا التي نعيشها يوميّا امام آبائنا وامهاتنا واصدقائنا واخواننا وجيراننا ..._
_وكذلك مع ربنا وخالقنا ..._
_ومعاملاتنا مع غيرنا في شرائنا وبيعنا ..._
_وغير ذلك من الاعمال التي نعيشها يوميا ونتعامل معها دوما ...._
_علما انّ هذه الفكرة ليست من افكاري وانما وجدتها في احدى المنتديات واعجبتُ فيها واحببتُ ان اضعها هنا .._





_شرح الفكرة :_

_هذه الفكرة عبارة عن سؤال يطرح على طاولة نقاشنا الجاد ... ثم يقوم احدنا بالاجابة عليه  _
_ثم بعد الاجابة يقوم هو بوضع سؤال اخر حتى يجيب عليه الذي ياتي بعده .. وهكذا .._
_بحيث يستطيع كل واحد منا ان يضع اي سؤال يدور في باله   .. _

_ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وشرحها واضحة لكم ... كما ارجو تفعيلها من خلال المشاركة فيها لتعمّ الفائدة الجميع ..._


_انا ساقوم بطرح السؤال الاول والذي سياتي بعدي يجيب على سؤالي ثم يضع سؤالا اخر ليجيب عليه الذي ياتي بعده وهكذا .._

_سؤالي هو :_

_هل انت راااااضي عن حياااتك.......؟؟ _​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*فكرة الموضوع لذيذة يا اني بل 
اجاوب علي سؤالك 
نعم 

سؤال للي بعدي

تفتكر انك تكون قديس في زمانا دة شيء سهل ؟​*


----------



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

ممكن اذا فعلا"اذا نظرت للرب واتخذته قدوة ومثاله وكنت أمين بعلاقتي وشركتي معه وتقول كلمة الله : كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن
سؤالي : شو اللي بخلي محبتنا للبعضنا تقوى ؟؟؟ بمعنى شو يلي بفعلّ المحبة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*انى اكون قريب من مصدر الحب كله الرب يسوع

تفتكر ايه اللى بييخلينا بعيد عن ربنا
*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

التقارب من الله هو بشى واحد بداوم على القدسات والصوم والتناول واللى بيخلينا بعاد هو عدم الاعتراف لننا بنتكسف ان نقول خطيتنا لوقلنها بددون كسوف هنقرب منو اكتر واكتر 
سوالى 00
هلى بنصلى لى ربنا زى مبنعود على النت وله وقت الله اقل​


----------



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

سؤال قووووووووي جداااا" دا السؤال المفروض فعلا"نسأل  أنفسنا  هل نعطي الله الوقت الكافي ولا في أشياء اهم .... سؤال يبكت
هل تعبد الله العبادة الحقة؟؟؟؟


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*بحاول بكل قوتي وهو اكيد هينظر لجهادي ويساعدني 

هل انت متفائل​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

اكيد.. وطبعاااااااااااااا


هل انت راض عن الكنز الذي تعده هناك او انك لم تبدأ  اصلاً..


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

لا طبعا غير راضى...لكن بصلى وبطلب أن الرب يساعدنى أكون الكنز الذى لايفنى فى السماء

من هو مثلك الأعلى فى الأيمان المسيحى؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

أكيد ربنا يسوع المسيح والذين يجاهدون في نشر كلمته
هل يتأثر ايمانك أحيانا" بالظروف


----------



## youhnna (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*لا يتاثر ولكنى قد يحدث فتور
هل تحب حياتك وظروفك؟*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

اكيد طبعا لان جياتى دى المدهانى ربنا 


امته حسات انك قريب من ربنا


----------



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

في الأوقات ديه احس اني قريب ولما أقرأ كلمته واكون بشركة معه
ماذا يعني لك الصوم ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

بوصى الصوم شىء جميل لانه بيبعد الانسان عن الخطية واجمل شىء كمان انو فى الصوم الانسان بيتناول كتير وبيعترف والاعتراف من الاسرار الحميلة جدا لانو الانسان بيتمسح من كل شىء 

ادايه انتى اوانتا بتعود مع نفسك وتحاسب نفسك


----------



## اني بل (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

كثير أوقات أحاسب نفسي واحيانا اكون قاسية شوية
قد ايه بتقدس يوم الرب؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

على اد مقدر 




هل انتى طلبتى ربنا فى حاجة وخلصهالك


----------



## ponponayah (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*كتييييييييييييير
بصراحة مفيش مرة طلبت ربنا
ومامدش ايدة معايا

هل بتهتم بحياتك الروحية زى ما بتهتم بحياتك الشخصية؟​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

لا وزعلان جدا وانشاء الله ههتم اكتر واكتر 
هل انت بتصلي كل يوم


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

في بعض الاحيان مؤسف لازم اعيد حساباتي
هل انت شهادة حية عن الرب يسوع في تصرفاتك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد_1212 (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

نعم   هل انت تقراء كلام الله يوميا


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

اكيد طبعا


اخر مرهاعترافت فيها


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

أنا كل يوم اعترف وطالما الانسان على قيد الحياة معرض للخطأ اذا لم يطلب الحماية
كيف تعرفت على الرب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

من اول يوم معمودية وبعدين الرب قريب لمن يدعوه صح 


اخر مره اتناولتى


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

أتناول كل يوم جسد الرب ودمه تعبيرا" عن موته وقيامته
كيف بتعبر عن حبك للرب؟


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*بسلوكى حسب مشيئتة..
هل انت بعيد كل البعدعن الله؟؟
*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

بعبر عنو بتنفيز لك وسياه ولزم اكون انا صورته على الارض 

امته بتحيس انك بعيدة عن ربنا


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

لما ما أقرأ كلمته وما أطيعه ولما ما أصلي بانتظام وما أطلب المعونة والارشاد منه
ماذاتعني لك محبة الرب؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

كل شىء حلو فى الحياة 


امته حستى انك بعيدة عنو


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

في الوقت الراهن ومحتاجة أجدد العهد واكون على الوعد ربنا عظيم وقدير
في وصلت بقراءة الانجيل الى أي سفر؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

بوصى فى الخدمة وصلنا لحد نص العهد الجديد تمام 

بس انا بحب ادرس القديم بتقنى واصلة اشعياء 



وانتى


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

عم اقرأ بداية متى انشاء الله
كيف تعيش الكلمة الله عمليا" في حياتك؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

لزم لانو احنا صورة الله ولو معملناش وصياه نكون غلط
كلمة الله تعيش معى فى شغولى ومراعة كلمتو من ضميرى 







امته حساتى انك وحيدة  فى الدنيا


----------



## اني بل (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

بشكر الرب لانه وجوده في حياتي لم يشعرني بالوحدة ابدااااا" بس امرات بتيجي ظروف نحتاج فيها نكون لوحدينا
هل انت راضي عن نفسك كابن للرب؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

يعنى 60 فى المية 
وانتى


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

لا مش كثير محتاجة اعيد حساباتي وابدأ من جديد

شو اكثر اية من الكتاب لمست قلبك؟؟


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انفضاء الدهر
وعد ربنا الامين لينا

سؤالى الكم يا احبائى ..
وهو الموضوع انتم اخدتوة لحسابكم  وبس..؟؟
انى بل& تامر ابن البابا
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*انا مش منهم 
بس انا حسال 
هل انت بتندم على حاجة خير عملتها علشان ربنا
*​


----------



## أَمَة (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*



اني بل قال:


> ​
> _تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا ._​
> _شرح الفكرة :_​
> _هذه الفكرة عبارة عن سؤال يطرح على طاولة نقاشنا الجاد ... ثم *يقوم احدنا بالاجابة عليه بكلمة نعم او لا فقط من غير تفصيل* _
> ...


 

أنا مش داخلة العب... انا داخلة اعلق وإن شاء الله متزعلوش مني.

شروط اللعبة بتقول أن تكون الإجابة على السؤال *بنعم* أو *لآ فقط *وبدون تفصيل.

فأنا شفت ان الأخت أنى بل اللي حطت اللعبة هي اول واحدة كسرت قوانينها.
يعني مفيش غير راجعة ليسوع اللي لعبتها صح.

شو رأيكم بكلامي؟ لو انا غلطانة قولولي ليه.


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

لا الموضوع للجميع لكن الواضح انو تامر مهتم بالموضوع لذا أنا بشجعه وبشجعكم لا مش النا وبس الكم أحبائي


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*ربنا يبارك محبتكم يا اخوتى

*​


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

يا حلوة مش مشكلة لوكسرت القاعدة المهم أنو نتواصل مع بعض مش مهم الشكليات المهم ندخل بالتفصيل ونكون مع بعض وحلو فكرتكم حبيتها ما بيهم نعم لا المهم تعبروا عن ارائكم باريحيةمطلقة...مشكووورة اختي لاهتمامك


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

ويباركك يا اخي ولا يهمكم


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

لا أبداا" ياديدي مابندم بشكر ربنا 
أي اكثر حاجة لمستك بربنا ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

امة اولا دى موش لعبة انتا شيفهالعبة


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*انا عن نفسى شايفها لعبة اخى العزيز
هى اسئلة  عامة بالعادى واجابتها كمان بالعادى
ادخل قسم الالعاب والمسابقات وانت تلاقى  هى الفكرة موجودة لعبة جميلة بسيطة بمحبة
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

طيب انتوشيفنها كده خلاص


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*طيب يا حبيبى مجرد انى بوضح لحضرتك وجهة نظرى الشخصية

*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

مرسى  لهتمك برد عليا


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

وانا  اسف لو انا عملة شىء غلط


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

*الاخت العزيزه  اني بل 
لو الفكره استقرت على سؤال اجابته نعم او لا  يجب نقل الموضوع للالعاب
لو الفكره هتكون اجابه على سؤ ال  وفيه شى من الحوار سيترك الموضوع فى الاجتماعى
عليكى بالاختيار بما انك صاحبة الموضوع *


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

كده       صح   بجد موش بس موش مفكرها لعبة


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

انا مع تامر هي مش لعبة أرجو عدم نقلها الى الالعاب ...مش فاهمة ليش الاعتراض انا عبرت عن وجهة نظري 
ولا افهم لماذا يفعلون ذلك ... انا متضايقة جدااااااااا" من هذا الاسلوب


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

فعلا احنا ممكن من الموضوع ده نستفاد بحجات يما كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*



اني بل قال:


> انا مع تامر هي مش لعبة أرجو عدم نقلها الى الالعاب ...مش فاهمة ليش الاعتراض انا عبرت عن وجهة نظري
> ولا افهم لماذا يفعلون ذلك ... انا متضايقة جدااااااااا" من هذا الاسلوب



*يا حبيبتى محدش قاصد يضايقك ولا حاجه صدقينى  
الموضوع بسيط ومش مستاهل زعل 
 وزى ما وضحتلك قبل كده لو الموضوع هيبقى سؤال وله اجابه مطوله وحوار هنسيبه فى الاجتماعى لكن لو مجرد نعم ولا ممكن نقله للالعاب  لان القسم هنا حوارى *


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

ودا موضوع حواري سؤال وجواب ليش عم ينعمل من حبة قبة ليه كده مش فاهمة انا مهزوز بدني كثيير وزعلانة وانا بشكر تامر لتفهموا للموضوع ورده الرائع


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

ارجو انو يبقى لانه حواري


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

خلاص نخليه حوار وياريت اى حد من الادارة يخوش يظبط الموضوع والعنوان ولكوم كل الشكر


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تفضّلوا بالاجابة فقط ب : نعم او لا .*

مشكووور يا تامر


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2010)

*تم تعديل صيغة الموضوع والعنوان واذا كان فى اقتراح لعنوان اخر رجاء ابلاغى​*


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووورة اختي دونا


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 فبراير 2010)

انى لا شكر على واجب  االموضوع جميل اوى 

دونا مرسى ليكى خالص بجد تعبينك معنا


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

هل تستحق الحياة ان نتمسك بها ؟؟؟؟
وهل ندمت على قرار اتخذته ؟؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (21 فبراير 2010)

*هل تستحق الحياة ان نتمسك بها؟
بجد لا اظن ولكن اعتقد ان نترك بصمة فيها
هل ندمت على قرار اخذتة؟
طبعا هناك قرارات اتخذت بتسرع كان يجب ان اتروى فيها
وسؤالى
الى اى مدى ثقتك فى الناس الذين حولك واقصد اقرب الناس لك؟*


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

أحيانا" تكون كبيرة ولكن ثقتي بالرب أكبر
هل تخبر الآخرين عن الرب؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (21 فبراير 2010)

*نعم واجد لذتى بصدق فيها اشعر انه واجب ايضا
هل تخاف من الغد؟*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 فبراير 2010)

اكيد طلما انا موش مستعد اكيد بخاف

من مسلك الاعلى فى الكنيسة


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

طبعا" بعد الرب خادم الكنيسة وكا اخ واخت يسلكوا باستقامة
كيف نحافظ على سلامنا الداخلي؟؟


----------



## Mason (22 فبراير 2010)

_بالعشرة الدائمة مع رب المجد_
_ومن خلال العشرة معاه_
_بيكون فية محبة للأخرين _
_تواضع من القلب_

_س: هل بتحب ربنا علشان هو اعطاك كذا وكذا مثلا؟ ولو مش اعطاك ايضا تحبة ؟_​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 فبراير 2010)

نشكر الله على كل حال وفى كل حال لانه ستران واعنا واحفظنا اليه 










امته حستى انك بعيدة عن الله


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2010)

لما انا بطل اقرا كلمته واطبقها وافضل شئ اخرعنه
هل تبشر اخرين عن الرب؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (23 فبراير 2010)

اكيد طبعا لزم احنا بنكمل مسيرة التلميذ والشهداء 










كام مره بشرتى بيسوع


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2010)

عدة مرات
وانت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 فبراير 2010)

اكيد يما برضو 












هل نوزبين على الصوم والصلاة


----------



## اني بل (24 فبراير 2010)

نوعا" ما
أين وصلت في دراستك للكتاب المقدس؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 فبراير 2010)

انا لسه فى اشعياء 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (24 فبراير 2010)

في متى وكان اليوم بنحكي عن الصدقة والاسبوع القادم عن الصلاة والصوم
هل تدفع عشورك للرب؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 فبراير 2010)

اه بس فى الخدمة بنشوف اللى ناقص الاولد ونجيبو 

وانتى بتدفى عشورك
وبتمشى على كلام الرب


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

مش زي الأول لكن رح أحاول أكون أحسن بنعمة الرب
بتروح كفريق للبشارة ولا وحدك؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (25 فبراير 2010)

اصل صعب اجوب على العام كده بس اللى ربنا بيقدرنا عليه بنعملو صح










بشرتى كتير بى اسم الرب


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

فكرة هــــــــــايلة بجد
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (25 فبراير 2010)

شكر بس المهوم المشركات


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 فبراير 2010)

لا بس نفسى ابشر مباشرا ده امنيتى بس اكلمت عن يسوع

هل تتمنى تروح السما الان


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (26 فبراير 2010)

انا نفسى اموت شهيد وبتمنها كتير


بتخدمى لو اه الخدمة بنسبالك ايه


----------



## اني بل (26 فبراير 2010)

اكلم آخرين عن ربنا
أي اكثر حاجة بتسمعها دلوقتي الأغاني ام الترانيم ؟؟؟


----------



## mora22 (26 فبراير 2010)

اى حاجه مش بتفرق 
هل جاءك يوم ياست من الحياه ؟ماذا فعلت؟


----------



## ضحكة طفل (26 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
كتير قوي
وماذا فعلت بقول يارب اصل مليش غيره وواثقه فيه
ماذا تحب ان تكون في المستقبل؟
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (26 فبراير 2010)

نفسى اكون خادم بجد موش كلام 


انى انا بحب الترانيم جدا ومعنديش وله اغنية على الجهاز 

صلية انهاردة


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2010)

لا لكن رح أصلي 
ماهي أكثر صلاة صليتها واستجاب الرب لك وكان لها وقع في نفسك؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (4 مارس 2010)

طلبة لى صديق لى ان ربنا ينيح نفسو 
ياما يخف 
وانتى


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

ربنا بيستجيب دوما" .. انا منتظرة الاستجابة القادمة
سؤالي : شو موقفك من الظلم والظالمين؟؟؟؟


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (5 مارس 2010)

*للاسف مش بقدر اعمل حاجة لما بحس*
*بالظلم*
*بس فى** مقوله بتقول:بات مظلوم ولا تبات ظالم*


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (5 مارس 2010)

*ايه الصفه الوحشه اللى تحب تغيرها فى نفسك؟؟؟*​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

الغيرة الوحشة
ايه بتحبوا يكون في شريك حياتك " شئ روحي "؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبير الورد (5 مارس 2010)

يكون مسيحي مش مسلم <<طلب مستحيل

هل تتوقع يجي يوم السعوديه ماتطبق حد الرده؟؟


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

كل شئ ممكن ...كله باشارة من ربنا ... لا يعسر عليه امر
هل وصلن مرة لحد اليأس " كقول بولس " حتى أيسنا من الحياة " هل وصلت لدرجة دي ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

انا فعلا بس ربنا موش بينسا اولدو خالص وبيرفع عنهوم كل شىء وحش 

اتناولتى انهاردة فى القداس


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

لا يا تامر مش بروح كثيير أنا بقى طول الوقت في البيت أصلي أنا مش بالشام 
كيفك النهاردة مع الرب يسوع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

كان يوم جمسل لانى قبلتو ودخل جسمى نظفو 


وانتى يومك ازى مع يسوع


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ذي العسل والسكر الزيادة ...ربنا مافيش زيه عظيم بعمله
اليوم جاي بشي جديد وقالي ربنا .. انا مستنيكم يا اولادي حتى اسمع انات قلوبكم. كل واحد فينا عنده شي اكيد ليشكر ربه عليه انت اليوم حتقوله ايه؟؟؟
وحتشكره على ايه؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

اقلو رحمتك كبيرة اوى يارب وتنسنيش خالص انا عبدك الخاطى
واشكر على محبتو ليه والنعمة اللى مدهانى 


هل بتفكرى فى ربنا اد مبتفكرى فى حبيبك او صديق او صديقة


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

أه أوي أصلي ربنا لوماكان مش رح يكون محبتي عميقة وصادقة
لو رجع الزمن مرة ثانية كنت رح تختار ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

كنت اختر انى اكون اقرب من ربنا شوية كمان وادتو وقت اكتر شوية كمان 



وانتى


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

أني ما فكرش غير بيه واخدم طول ما انا عايشة
ايه أجمل حاجة في الدنيا ؟؟؟ واذا في حاجات ممكن تخبرنا عنها أكون ممنونة لطفك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

اجمل حاجة انى اكون مع ربنا اكتر وقت ممكن علشان نقدر نديلو حاجة ونعودو دم اللى بزل من اجلنا واهنتو اللى احنا موش نستاهلاها خالص وله ادها 



ايه اهم شىء فى حياتك


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

أني أخدم ربنا وأعيش له طول العمر
وانت يا تامر؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

بوصى انا بخدم فى اجتماع شباب وشبات وماسك خدمة صعب جدا موش اقدر اقول عليها 
سمحينى فى العام 

اكتر وقت حستيى فيه انك عملتى اجة كويسة لى ربنا


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

أني بخدم ربنا معاكم
أي أكثر فيلم مسيحي أثر بيك وما اسمه ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

الراهب الصامت وتماف ايراينى التانى وموسى الاسود



وانتى


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

حياة المسيح بنسخه المتعددة كانت مؤثرة
ايه آية بتحبها كثير وبترددها دائما"؟؟


----------



## toty sefo (5 مارس 2010)

اللهم التفت الى معونتى يا رب اسرع واعنى

هل تحمل صليبك برضا ؟


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ااه كثثير وربنا بيساهدني
على قلبك ايه يصير دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

نفسى اسير على خطا الكتاب المقدس


ايه هيا الحاجة اللى نفسك تعمليها


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

أني أعمل زيك برضه دا أفضل لي كثير
ماذا يعني الفرح بمجمله بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

الفرح الجميل لما ياتى العريس ويلقينى مع العزار صاحى مستنيه وادخل معه الغرفة 


وانتى


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

حلو ..برافو يا تامر 
وانا زيك برضه ...رح افضل مستنياه دون ملل لأني احبه كثثيرررا"
بتحلم ايه دلوقتي؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

بحلم بحجات يما اوى اوله ماما تخف 
والحاجة التنيه انى اكون اد المسؤليه لدجفاع عن اسم يسوع اللى هو فينا 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

هلللللللويا يا تامر ... انشاء الله تخف وتكون زي ما بتحب
بحلم أحلام كثيرة واولها أكون للمسيح دائما" وابداا" وثانيا" احقق اللي نفسي بيه
ايه أكثر صفة من صفات ربنا التى لا تعد ولاتحصى نفسك تكون فيك ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

مينفعش نخود صفة من ربنا بس انا نفسى فى التواضوع  زى ما ربنا اتواضع ونزل لينا على هيئة 
انسان زينا وعاش فى وسطنا  نفسى يكون عندى تواضع زيو 

اوحش شىء فى انى


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

انها بتزعل بسرعة وتصدراحكام بسرعة
وانت يا تامر


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

لما بزعل حد منى حتى لو من غير مقصد بضيقنى اوى 

اجمل يوم عشتيه مع الله وازى


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

يوم ما دخلتو قلبي وقبلته مخلص شخصي لحياتي ..كنت أحس اني ملكت العالم واني مش ماشية على الأرض كنت بطير بجد
وأنت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

كل متناول بحس انى اسعد انسان فى الدنيا ومالك كل شىء جميل


اصعب وقت


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

وقت ما اكون بعيدة عن ربنا وبفكر بغيره
وانت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

اصعب وقت لما ببعد عنو 
وكمان اصعب يوم عليا يوم ما اعز صديق ليا مات كان اصعب يوم فعلا 



بتحضرى كام قداس فىة الاسبوع


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

قداسين فقط مش بطلع كثير زي ما قلتلك
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

يعنى يمكن 3 او اكتر لو قدرة 


بتحسى بى ايه وانتى موش مع ربنا


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

أكيد بفراغ شديد وبحس اني وحيدة ومضطربة اوي
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

بحس انو فى حاجة نقصة من حياتى 



بتعملى ايه لما تعرفى انو حد ساب يسوع


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

كثثير بزعل وبحاول قد ما قدر ارجعه وبالنهاية هو براحته يرجع أو ما يرجع 
شو مشاريعك النهارده ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

انهاردة عندى اجازة وبليل ريح العشية فى الكنيسة 
واجى اعد معاكو 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

ما عنديش اي حاجة بنشوف اختي وصهري اذا حابين يخرجوا
شو حاسس دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

سعيد جدا جدا 



وانتى


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

شوية اليوم متعبة قليلا" لكن فرحانة بتحاور معك
لما تحس بضعف معين لمين تلجأ غير الرب ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

اب اعترافى او امين الخدمة 


وانتى


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

أكيد الى حد قريب اووي خالص
انت بتصوم دايما" ولا في اوقات ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

اكيد بصوم كل صيام من اوله 

نفسك تروحى فين وتشوفى مين


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

أهلي بصراحة هم وحشوني خالص
وانت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

نفسى اسفر بره مصر اى مكان 



مين اقرب واحد ممكن تقليلو اى حاجة


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

امي واختي
وأنت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

صديق لى وخالتى 



امته حستى انك ملكيش حد تحكيلو


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

مافي وقت كل شئ يمر بحياتي بحكيه بدون اي شئ لأني امشي دغري مع ربنا
وانت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

لما بحس انى وحيد  ومحدش فهمنى 


مين اقرب صديق او صديقة لكى فى المنتدى وحسه انكو فكركو زى بعض


----------



## youhnna (6 مارس 2010)

نص ونص


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

Joyful song
وانت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

يعنى ناس كتير 



اقرب واحد من شخصيتك


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

في ناس كثير مافيش حد معين 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

برضو بس موش كتير هما واحده وله اتنين بكتير




قراتى الكتاب المقدس انهاردة


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

لا لسه بس اقفل ابقى اقرأ
وأنت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

اكيد طبعا وحضرة قداس الشموع انهاردة 



ايه اهم حاجة بتعمليها كل يوم


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

اني باخدم ربنا بالمنتدى لا بد منه
وانت ؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مارس 2010)

بصلى كل يوم من اجل الناس اللى بعيدا عن ربنا 


اهم شخصية هزتك من جواكى


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

ما في شخصية هزتني غير شخصه الرائع 
وأنت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (8 مارس 2010)

شخصية المخلص طبعا 


مين من القدسين هز قلبك


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2010)

يوحنا الحبيب
انت تقرأ با نتظام الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

اه تقريبا على اد مقدر


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

لا شوية مكسلة 
هل تحب ان تذهب رحلات مع كنيستك والتعرف على اخوتك بشكل اعمق ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*يس لما ظروفى تسمح
هل تحب حياة الهدوء؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

اووووي دي حياة راقية وبيقى تفكيرك فيها احسن وما بتضوج بسرعة
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*بحبه جدااااااااا خاصة فى الاماكن الطبيعية
اكتر شى بيشغل تاملك فى الاماكن دى؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

افكر اكثر بربنا ولو في حاجة محتاجة افكر قبل ما اخذ قرار بتساعدني اوي
ايه اكثر شئ بتفكر تعمله النهارده؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*افطر بعد مارجع من القداس 
ههههههههههههههههه
وانت؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

أقرأ الانجيل واصلي واطلب ان يحقق لي أمنيتي
ايه اللي يهمك اكثر كرامتك ولا قلبك ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*الاتنين مهمين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ولكن على حسب
اى درجة من الكرامة واى درجة من حب القلب مفيش مقياس ثابت لكل الحالات
نفس السؤال ليكى؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

يقولون ما في كرامة في الحب ... على احدهم ان يضحي واعتقد الذي يحب اكثر يقوم بالمهمة 
بتقول لمين النهارده انا بحبك ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*لانى ههههههههههههههههههه
بقولها كل يوم يارب انا بحبك بس ارحم ضعفى وغطينى اكتر بحبك
امنيتك الرئيسية فى حياتك ايه؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

اني اجد الشريك المناسب لي 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*بجد مش محدد بس نفسى ارضى عن نفسى
انت راضية عن نفسك؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

في امور مش راضية وامور راضية 
وأنت ؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*زيك كدة امور وامور
اكتر شىء يرضيك؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

اني لما احب احب باخلاص وتفان وصادقة مع نفسي والآخرين 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*اكتر شىء يرضينى الصدق والمحبة والصداقة المخلصة
اكتر شىء يزعجك؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

الكذب 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*انا
اصعب موقف واجهتية؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

اصعب موقف يوم كنت رح احترق لكن الرب انقذني 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*يوم موت ابويا
الى من ترتاحين؟*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

الله يعزيك 
الى الشخص الطيب والمؤمن 
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 مارس 2010)

لكل شخص يحب يسوع ويضحى بى نفسو من اجلو 
اهم شخصية فى الكنيسة سابت علمة فيكى


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

كل اخت واخ مؤمن 

أي شخص في المنتدى ساب اثر عندك ...


----------



## merash (11 مارس 2010)

*بصراحة انا معرفش حد عشان اقدر اجاوب*

*اللى بعدى نفس السؤال*​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

كل شخص في المنتدى ساب شئ مميز بالنسبة الي
بتحلم ايه النهارده وعايز تحققوا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 مارس 2010)

اكون على اد المسؤليه فى خدمتى واطل اولد بيحبو يسوع  



من من القديسين اسر فيكى


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

مافيش حد معين الكل 
وأنت ؟؟؟


----------



## bashaeran (11 مارس 2010)

*فكرة هيلة طبعا انا راضي عن والدي لانهم جاهدوا لكي اصل الى ما انا واصل اليه انا اعتقد بعد الله اكون مديون الهم وللابد .اما سوالي
هو هل يجب ان نعاتب الوالدين على ما لا يستطيعوا ان يحققوه لنا *
*نرى ذلك الان في وسط الشباب **؟*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 مارس 2010)

اه فى شباب وشبات بيكونو طمحوهم وبصين لى فوق اوى وموش عجبهوم حلهوم خالص 
بس اولد المسيح بيقلو شكر على كل حال وفى كل حال




انتا راضى عن نفسك مع الله


----------



## bashaeran (11 مارس 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> اه فى شباب وشبات بيكونو طمحوهم وبصين لى فوق اوى وموش عجبهوم حلهوم خالص
> بس اولد المسيح بيقلو شكر على كل حال وفى كل حال
> 
> 
> ...






*عزيزى تامر اذا تسئلني انا اجاوبك / عن نفسي رغم كل ما جرى لي من اعتداء واهانا ومرض وظعف البصر عند اولادي دائما اقول ليس لله دخل في ذلك وانني شاكر له الى حد الموت لانني لا استطيع ان اوفي بديني له ارجوا ان اكون واضح وشكرا على سوالك *


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 مارس 2010)

بوص كل اللى ربنا يجيبو كويس ونشكرعليه ونحمده عليه وربنا زى مجاب المرض قدار انو يشفى 
وقادر انو يريح 

اخر مره اتنولة امته


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

مش بتناول كثير
أحلى يوم قابلته في حياتك ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (12 مارس 2010)

يوم كان جميل بس موش عينفع اقلو على العام 


وانتى


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

اليوم اللي تعرفت على الرب ودخل قلبي وخلصني من الخطية
ايه اكثر اية من الكتاب بتظل ترددها عالطووووووووووول ؟؟؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 مارس 2010)

*لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى فان سقطت اقوم

نفس السؤال
*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (12 مارس 2010)

كل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلو ا هكذا انتم ايضا بيهم (متى 7 ..12)
هاانا اعطيكو سلطانا ان تدوسو الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدوولايضركم شىء واللى بعدى ايه


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2010)

من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا
هل أنت منتظم بذهابك الى القداس ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (14 مارس 2010)

اكيد طبعا حتى لسه متناول انهاردة 

اخر مره اتنولتى فيها من امته


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

أول الشهر الماضي
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (14 مارس 2010)

انهاردة الصبح 


موش حسه انك بعيدة عن ربنا بسس عدم تناولك لو اه ليه موش بتتناولى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

لاني مش بتطلع اووي من البيت يا تامر
ايه مشاريعك لنهارده؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

سعنى يوم جميل مع يسوع طلما عيش

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

وانا زيك 
بتحلم بايه النهارده ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

بحلم انى اشوف او اسمع صوت ناس غلين عليا 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

وانا كمان اهلي الاحبة
ازاي بتتعامل مع زملائك في الشغل؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

عادى جدا بس على فكرة انا صاحب العمل ومعى ناس شغاله 

انتى بتعملى الناس ازى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

اكيد بحب واحترام وطبعا" رح يغلب طابع الشخصية القوية بس المحببة
ازاي تفكر تكون شريكة حياتك ؟؟؟ ايه المواصفات بتاعتها ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

بتحب ربنا وبتحب تخدم اوى اوى بس 


وانتى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

وانا كمان احبه يخدم ربنا ويحبه ويعيش له طول حياته
ايه اكثر صفة بتحب تتواجد في شريكة حياتك ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

الطيبة والطاعة وعدم الكذب



وانتى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

وانا كمان
ايه  اكلات المصرية المميزة عندكم ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

يما اوى بس انا بحب الاكل الصيامى اوى اوى 




وانتى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

بحب اكلات الشوربات كثير واكلات الرز 
احكينا شوية عن اهلك؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

ازى فى العام انتى بتهزرى وله جد هههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

لاء جد يا تامر ؟؟؟ 
انتو كم في عيلة ؟؟؟
انا اربع بنات وولد واحد


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

اها احنا اتنين واتنين 
وانا الكبير


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

اوكيه ربنا يخليكم
بتقضي اوقات فراغك ازاي ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

فى الكنيسة اروح افتقاد لى الناس وكده 
يا معاكو هنا 
وانتى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

في الكنيسة  او في المنتدى وانا احب الخدمة اوووووووي 
ما هي هواياتك او بمعنى مواهبك ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

بحب صيد السمك جدا جدا ومتباعة متشات الكورة ووكره السلة جدا 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

بتابع الفوتبول الدوريات وكاس الاندية وكاس العالم ههههههههههه حريفة كرة ههههههههه
بتحب تسهر اووي ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

جدا بحب السهر جدا مع اصحابى او لو حدى 

اكتر شىء بتحبيه فى نفسك


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

اني بحب الكل ودي صفة ملاحظينها الكل في كنيستي
وانت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

بحب كل الناس اللى بيحبونى ولى بيكرهونى 

عمله ايه مع ربنا اليومين اللى فاتو


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

كل شئ تمام
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

نشكر ربنا صليلى عندى خدمة بكرة كبيرة صليلى كتير











نفسك تعملى ايه


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

انام متعبة قليلا"
وانت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (15 مارس 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالا ااا نا اعد شوية 

روحى انتى نامى


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

تشكر..
ايه مشاريعك النهارده ؟؟؟ يومك جميل


----------



## youhnna (16 مارس 2010)

يومك اجمل
هجيب ساندوتشات بعد شوية


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

طيب احسب حسابي بوحدة لو سمحت يا يوحنا ههههههههههههههههه بطيبين اوكي


----------



## youhnna (16 مارس 2010)

تؤمر ياعسل
احلى ساندوتش شربة فراخ


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (16 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه الموضوع باز طيب


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

لا مش باز اخذنا استراحة أصلنا كنا جوعانين هههههههههههه
ازاي كان يومك ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

راااااااااااائع يا اني 
وانتي يا قمر؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (17 مارس 2010)

اانا يومى كان حلو لى حد ما وانتى


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2010)

اسمحلي احكي عن اني أكيد يومها رح يكون احلى بوجودكم الحلوووووووووووو
شو بتقول لأمك في عيدها ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 مارس 2010)

بقول لى امى الكبيرة الاول كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا طهر مخلوقة جات  على على الارض \
واذكرينا امام عرش الملك اكيد عرفتو هيا مين 

لى ماما كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا احن ام واغله ام

وانتو عتقللها ايه


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

بنحبك يا ماما يا أغلى حياتي
شو رح تهدي والدتك بهذه المناسبة ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 مارس 2010)

امى السمائية اديها كل حياتى 
امى الارضية  اللى ططلبو




وانتى


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

ربنا يخليلك ياها
أنا زي ما تعرف بعيدة عن امي فبهديها كل حياتي واشواقي لانها ام صالحة ربنا يخليها 
انت بتلعب رياضة ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

سؤالي :.

هل فكرت يوماً بـ الإنتقام من أحد جرحك ..؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 مارس 2010)

لالالالالالالالا طبعا لانو بسيبها على الله وهو يجبلى حقى منو وانا واصق فى كده 



وانتى


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

لاأبدااااااااااااااا"
ازاي كان نهارك؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 مارس 2010)

نشكر ربنا كويس لحد ما 









وانتى


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

وانا كمان اشكره
بتحب السهر ولحد ايمتى بتسهر؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 مارس 2010)

لالالالالالا كتير اوى يعنى ممكن اربعة خمسة اتبق لحد تانى يوم موش بتفرق معى خالص

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

مش كثير بس لما ابقى قلقة
ايه  امنياتك الروحية والزمنية ونفسك تتحقق ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

انى  ارتاح شوية من تعب الحياه والدنيا 


وانتى


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

وانا برضه
ايه جبت لوالدتك هدية ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

صدقينى لسه بس الصبح ادتلها فلوس 

وعيده على امى العذراء بشمع ليا ولنا س كتير

وانتى نويه تجبلها ايه


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

انا بعيدة عنها بس كلمتها النهارده انا واختي 
شو بتحلم بكرة؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

انى اطلع من الورطه اللى انا فيها بجد خايف جدا 


وانتى


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

يارب آمين
اني اشوفكم دائما"


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه شكلى على اخر الشهر موش عتشفونى تانى

انا بقى نفسى اشوف كل الاعضاء بجد


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

ربنا يقدر


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

يارب اتنولتى خلال اليومين اللى عدو وله


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

لا ياتامر انا في البيت اغلب الاوقات
وأنت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

اهاااااااااااااااا طبعا اتناولت 

ليه موش بتقربى من ربنا


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2010)

_بنحاول دايما اكيد بيكون فى سقوط ونشكر يسوع ان فى وقوف تانى_

_دايما صلاتك بتريحك  ولا بيكون ليك صلاة بتحس انها تأدية واجب؟_​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

لا طبعا الصلاة وقت الضيق بتريح النفس  اكيد


انتا راضى عن نفسك مع ربنا


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

نشكر ربنا 
ازاي كان يومك ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

يعنى زى كل يوم 

صليلى بس 
وانتى


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

كان جيد نشكر ربنا
ولايهمك ربنا يقدر 

في وقت الضيقة ايمانك بيزيد ولا بينقص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

بيزيد بس سعاتى بحس انو خلاص بقى مفيش وقت 



وانتى


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

لا بيقوى اكثر وأكثر
ايه لي بيخلي ثقتك بربنا تزيد في الاوقات دي؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

لانى عارف انو موش بينسا اولدو خالص وبيحبهوم اكتر ماهما بيحبو  وكمان الدليل انو جه 
واتعزب علشنهوم يبقى عيسبهوم علشان حاجة هيفا كده


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

اكيد ودا الكلام اللي ربنا عايز يسمعه من اولاده الاحبة وانت منهم يا تامر
قلت ايه لأمك في عيدها ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 مارس 2010)

انهى واحده فيهوم بظبط
امى السامئيه طلبة منها طلبان انها توفقنى مع انسانة قلبى اخترها وانا تذكرنى امام عر ش الديان العادل
امى الارضية جبتلها شوية حاجات كده بسيطه 



وانتى لسه مجبتيش


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

ماما في سوريا مش بأردن ..انا بكلمها ببعض الاحيان
ايه احلى دعاء امك بتدعيه ليك ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (23 مارس 2010)

ربنا يرزوقق  ويديك بنت الحلال 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههه انشاء الله 
وانا بابن الحلال


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

سؤالي:
*لو أُعطيت لك ممحاه فما الذي تلغيه من حياتك وتمحيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## CH Dragon (24 مارس 2010)

> لو أُعطيت لك ممحاه فما الذي تلغيه من حياتك وتمحيه ؟؟؟



فعلا سؤال صعب جدا 
لان مافيش ممكن حاجه فحياتي احب امسحها لان مهما كانت الحاجه دي وحشه و عملتلي مشاكل كتير 
لكن انا اكيد اتعلمت حاجه بعدها و اخدت درس بعدها لاني لو مسحت الحاجه دي خالص ممكن ارجع تاني بعد فتره و اقع فيها لكن ان كان لازم امسح حاجه فهتبقى  فتره ما كنت في اولي ثانوي لان الفتره دي كانت اسوء فتره في حياتي دي كلها بعدت عن ربنا خالص و عن الكنيسه و كل حاجه غلط ممكن تحصل حصلت في الفتره دي بس بجد نشكر ربنا ان الفتره دي عدت و ان كان الدرس اللي اخدته بعدها مستحيل يتنسي :cry2:


اللي بعدي 
مين من القديسين بجد نفسك تشوفه و لو شوفته هتساله على ايه ؟​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

ch dragon قال:


> فعلا سؤال صعب جدا
> لان مافيش ممكن حاجه فحياتي احب امسحها لان مهما كانت الحاجه دي وحشه و عملتلي مشاكل كتير
> لكن انا اكيد اتعلمت حاجه بعدها و اخدت درس بعدها لاني لو مسحت الحاجه دي خالص ممكن ارجع تاني بعد فتره و اقع فيها لكن ان كان لازم امسح حاجه فهتبقى فتره ما كنت في اولي ثانوي لان الفتره دي كانت اسوء فتره في حياتي دي كلها بعدت عن ربنا خالص و عن الكنيسه و كل حاجه غلط ممكن تحصل حصلت في الفتره دي بس بجد نشكر ربنا ان الفتره دي عدت و ان كان الدرس اللي اخدته بعدها مستحيل يتنسي :cry2:​
> 
> ...


 
يوحنا الحبيب ورح اسأله لما كان بيكئ على حضن المسيح كان بيسمع دقات ربنا الحبية الخفاقة حبا"

هل كل فكر شرير يجول في ذهني يعتبر خطية؟؟؟ظ


----------



## CH Dragon (24 مارس 2010)

> هل كل فكر شرير يجول في ذهني يعتبر خطية؟



لن اجاوب بوجهه نظري الشخصيه و لكن البابا شنوده قد رد على هذا الموضوع فيما نصه 



> ليس كل فكر شرير يجول بذهنك يحسب  خطية، فهناك فرق بين حرب الفكر، والسقوط بالفكر:
> 
> حرب الفكر، هو أن يلح عليك فكر شرير. وانت غير قابل له، وتعمل بكل جهدك وبكل قلبك علي طرده، ولكنه قد يبقي بعض الوقت. وبقاؤه ليس بإرادتك، لذلك لا يحسب خطية. بل إن مقاومتك له تحسب لك براً. أما السقوط بالفكر، فهو قبولك الشرير، والتلذذ به، واستبقاؤك له، وربما اختراعك لصور جديدة له..
> 
> ...



هل تحس بعمل الرب في حياتك كثيرا ؟​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

آمين ...بكل لحظة وثانية عمله عظيم منذ الولادة حتى على ما انا عليه بشكره من قلبي
ما هو أثمن شئ في العالم؟؟


----------



## CH Dragon (24 مارس 2010)

> ما هو أثمن شئ في العالم؟؟



دون اي تفكير اعظم شئ في العالم 
المحبه
ان وجدت وجد اي شئ اخر 

ما هي اكثر الاوقات مللا في حياتك !​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

لما اكون بعيدة عن ربنا وماعندي خدمة اخدم بيها ربنا لأنه عظيم

مين محتل حيز كبير من تفكيرك شغلك ولا ربنا ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 مارس 2010)

ربنا طبعا وخدمتى اهم شىء عندى




وانتى


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

اكيد وانا كمان...
كيف كان يومك ؟؟؟؟ مثل كل يوم ولا في تغيير اليوم أحسن ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 مارس 2010)

طلما الانسان عايش مع ربنا يبقى يوم جميل 

صح


يومك كان حلو وله


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

رااااااااائع ...

ايه اللي يخلي ثقتي بربنا تزيد ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 مارس 2010)

كل مفكر انو اخترنى علشان اكون مسيحى 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

لما اعرفه اكثر واقرب منو اكثر بحبه اكثر وثقتي تقوى اكثر واكثر
هل الظروف الخارجية تضعف ثقة المؤمن بربنا ولا العكس صحيح ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (31 مارس 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالا طبعا دى الانجيل بيسميها تجارب وربنا بيختبرنا بيها ويشوفنا هندقدر نستحمل وله لا 




مراتى بتجربة بعدتك عن ربنا او شككتك فى قدرة ربنا


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

لا ابداااااااااا" الا وتقربني منه
ايه مشاريعك في العيد ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (1 أبريل 2010)

بيكون جميل علشان اعرف انو ربنا تغلب عن الصلب ورفع عنى كاس الخطيه والتعب 






وانتى


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اعايد الاهل و الأقارب
اي يعني لك العيد ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 أبريل 2010)

فرحه لى لانو ربى والهى يسوع المسيح اتصلب واتلم واتغلب على الموت من اجلى انا 





وانتى


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

غفران الرب ومحبته وتضحيته لي
احلى حاجة ممكن تنعمل في العيد ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 أبريل 2010)

بروح الصبح الكنيسة احضر الحفلة وبعد كده بروح ملجاء جميل  جدا بنلعب مع الاطفال ونقضى معهوم اليوم لحد الساعه 8 مساء 






وانتى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 أبريل 2010)

انا مش بحب اخرج يوم العيد بحب اعد فى بيتنا احتفل بيه ههههههههههههههههههههه

يومك الطبيعى بيمشى ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

عادي ..
ايه امنيتك في العيد ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 أبريل 2010)

اشوف كل الناس فرحنا وسعيده 

واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

يحب ويغفر زي الرب
وبعدي


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 أبريل 2010)

معلش ليا تعليق نعمل زى ماالكتاب قال احب اعدئكوم موش زى الله 

نفسى كل الناس تعيش فى سلام وبلاش الحروب الدخليه بينا كا اولد الله


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

واللي بعدي ؟؟؟ لمين بتعايد


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (3 أبريل 2010)

على البابا حبيبى 
وعلى كل الاعضاء فى المنتدى اللى زعلنينى منى قبل اللى بيكلمونى 

واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2010)

على اهلي الاحبة 
واللي بعدي


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 أبريل 2010)

كل اعضاء المنتدي وخضوصا روزي 86 وتويتي وفيتا وسندريلا2009 و راجعة ليسوع ودونا نبيل


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 أبريل 2010)

برضة اللي بعدي هيعيد علي مين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 أبريل 2010)

انا بعيد علي كل اعضاء المنتدي فرد فرد من اول ماي روك لحد احدث عضو بيشارك هنا

بعيد علي اللون الاحمر و الاخضر و الزيتي و البرتقالي و الدهبي و الازرق هههههههههه و هم الاغلبيه المظلومه دوما ههههههههه

ربنا يبارك الكل و يحفظ المكان دا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2010)

ورح اعايد الأصدقاء واقرباء 
وتهنئة حارة لأخوتي الأعزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير
مين يتعايد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (3 أبريل 2010)

كل الاعضاء من اول الادمن لحد اخر عضو مسجل فى المنتدى
يارب كلو يتناول انهاردة 


اللى بعدى هل انتا او انتى قريبه من ربنا


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

أكيد دا مافيش غير ربنا بيعزي 
لمين بتعايد ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

الك اني ولاهله واخوته
وكل افرااد المنتدى والزعيم
شو اكثر حاجة بتعملها عادة في العيد ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 أبريل 2010)

ااهم شى بنبسط الاولاد فى لحفلة الصبح 
وبعد كده بنروح الملجاءنعود هنك نبعلب مع الاولد اللى هنك 



اللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

بنعايد الاهل واقرباء واصدقاء
الجوهر الحقيقي للعيد؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 أبريل 2010)

التناول يوم ليلة العيد اهم شىء 

واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

اهم شئ نسامح بعض ونعايدهم بقلب صادق
شو اكثر شئ يم يز هذا العيد عن سابقه ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (8 أبريل 2010)

انى حسات انى نجحت فى خدمتى يوم ليله العيد والكل فرحان 

والى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

اني صار عندي ثقة اكثر وايمان اكثر
ايه احساسك النهارده ؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

احساس جميل بيوم جميل مشرق 
شو مشاريعك لليوم ؟؟ وهل تحقق معظمه ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (8 أبريل 2010)

موش كلو بس بشكرربنا 
واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

برضه زيك
بتصلي لتحقيق احلامك ولا لا؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (8 أبريل 2010)

اكيد امال حتتحقق ازى 


نفسى اعرف ليه لما الواحد بيقول الحقيقة اوى حاجة الناس بتزعل منو


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

بالعكس قول الحقيقة بترفع من نظرتي للشخص وبتخليني اثق بيه
شو نفسك دلوقتي؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

نفسى انو لو اى حد زعلان منى يسمحنى 
واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

انا مش زعلانة منك ياتامر..انت انسان احترمه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

انا موش بقصدك انتى بس فى ناس يما زعلانه منى


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

طيب شوف ليش زعلانين منك وارتاح


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

طيب ليه زعلانين


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

انت بتعرف لييه زعلانين ...
ماحد بيزعل منحد الا والشخص نفسه يعرف


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

عيرف لوحده معتقدش صعب صح لانو مغلطش فى حد خالص وله جرح حد


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

طيب لييه زعلوا منه ..هيك من دون سبب ..ماعتقدش


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

عمتنا انا كده كده وخد قرار موش مستمر هان بس كنت عوز اعرف السبب قبل ممشى موش اكتر


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

لييه تمشي ... دا مش حل ....لالالالا استمر وربنا قادر يا تامر


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

معلش سمحينى انا نوت امشى خلاص بس مستنى رد الادارة عليا 
لى سبب رفع العضويه المباركة وبعد كده الاميل عيتقفل خالص وهنا تانى صعب


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

دا قرار سئ ...
فين ربنا في القرار دا ..لو كل شخص اتشالة منه اي حاجة يترك ..ياليهوي ما يبقاش حد لكان ..
فكر كويس وصلي انا بعرف انك بتروح الكنيسة وبتصلي ..
صلي عشان يرفع الضيقة وربنا يقدر ..لكن ماتسبش المنتدى كأخت بتحترمك بقولك كده


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

اه طبعا بس ده احسن قرار


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

دا قرار من اختيارك ..مش من الرب صلي وربنا ينور طريقك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 أبريل 2010)

صدقينى صليت كتير جدا واصق فى قرارى


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

لا استمر في الصلاة ما تيئس يا تامر وربنا يقدر ..وتابع


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

هل جربت طعنة الصديق ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

وسؤالي الثاني :
هل تستطيع ان تسامح من ظلمك وتقابله وكأن شيء لم يكن؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## النور الجديد (11 أبريل 2010)

أختي اني بل موضوع في غاية الروعة
الرب يبارك تعبك



اني بل قال:


> هل جربت طعنة الصديق ؟؟


 
نعم انها طعنة خنجر وصدمه كبيره جداااااااااااااااااااااااا عندما تاتيك الضربة من اقرب الناس الك فهذه اكبر صدمة في الحياة​


اني بل قال:


> وسؤالي الثاني :
> هل تستطيع ان تسامح من ظلمك وتقابله وكأن شيء لم يكن؟؟؟؟؟


 
بجد انا اتعرضت للاختبار داه مع اعز صديقاتي انظلمت في موضوع وقعد سنتين ما احكي معها ولمن عرفت انه معها مشكلة ركضت لعندها ونسيت كل حاجه بجد انا بسامح وبكل طيب وحب لا الله محبة وهو مسامح فكيف نحن البشر لا نسامح​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> أختي اني بل موضوع في غاية الروعة
> الرب يبارك تعبك
> 
> 
> ...


 
آمين ربنا يباركك تصرف حكيم ..مشكوووووورة لردك


----------



## النور الجديد (11 أبريل 2010)

تعرفي حاجه اني بل 
اكثر حاجات جميلة في الدنيا 
هي المسامحة ودي ناتجه
عن المحبة
والمحبة شيء عظيم وجميل جداااااا​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> تعرفي حاجه اني بل
> 
> اكثر حاجات جميلة في الدنيا
> هي المسامحة ودي ناتجه
> ...


 
صح حبيتي المسامحة ومحبة هم اعظم لانهم تجلوا في شخص الرب العظيم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 أبريل 2010)

ردى عليكى لزم اسامح اى حد ايذكان المسيح قبل التسامح ان ايه اطلع علشان مقبلش 
التساموح ايه انا جنب المسيح


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

ايه مشاريعك لليوم ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 أبريل 2010)

عادى جدا يوم جميل مع يسوع


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

شو صار معك يا تامر ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 أبريل 2010)

روحة حضرة الاجتماع الاسبوعى لى قداسة البابا ولسه جاى من شوية


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

كويس ...
انا اصلي لأجلك وربنا اكيد رح ينصرك اوكيه تشجع ربنا عظيم ..محنة وتعدي
كيفك التهارده مع الرب؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 أبريل 2010)

كان يوم جميل وحضررت الاجتماع النص شهرى بتاع البابا وكان يوم روعه وحطط ورقه ليكى يا انى


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه ايه يعني الورقة ههههههههه
المهم تكون كويس وتخدم ربنا معانا وربنا بيظهر الحق تملي 
اوكيه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ايه يعني الورقة ههههههههه
> المهم تكون كويس وتخدم ربنا معانا وربنا بيظهر الحق تملي
> اوكيه



ههههههههه بجد حاضر حق ايه ياريت توضحى اوكى موش فاهم كلامك 
وايه الى يضحك فى كلامى ياريت يكوتفههمينى


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> ههههههههه بجد حاضر حق ايه ياريت توضحى اوكى موش فاهم كلامك
> وايه الى يضحك فى كلامى ياريت يكوتفههمينى


 
الضحك دا نوع من المرح للحوار لا أكثر ..شكرااا" عشان الورقة 
أقصد تعرف لييه انشالت عنك العضوية بس لا أكثر ..
ايه اللي بتفكر بيه دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (12 أبريل 2010)

المهوم اكون كويس واخدم ربنا 
هو انتى شيفنى وحش او موش كويس 
واخدم ربنا هو اللى بيخدم بيخرج يقول قدام الناس انا خدمة ربنا الخفاء هوا المهوم 
 افكر فى ايه مفيش اى حاجة تستاهل التفكير


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> المهوم اكون كويس واخدم ربنا
> هو انتى شيفنى وحش او موش كويس
> واخدم ربنا هو اللى بيخدم بيخرج يقول قدام الناس انا خدمة ربنا الخفاء هوا المهوم
> افكر فى ايه مفيش اى حاجة تستاهل التفكير


 
ربنا يسامحك انا كنت فقط بشجعك .....


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (12 أبريل 2010)

يا اخوت انى ردك كان فى نوع من الاتهزاء ليا 
وعدين انتىبتقووليلى انى لزم اخدم ربنا اللى بيخدم موش بيقثولانا عملة صح
السيد المسيح قالى االى يصلى يخوش مكان مقفول ويصلى لى ابيه الذى فى الخفاء موش 
فى الشارع او يقول لى الناس 
وعمتن اننا اسسف ليكى لوزعلتك معلش سمحينى


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

كيف حياتك الروحية ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (13 أبريل 2010)

نشكر ربنا 

واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

تمام نشكر ربنا
ازاي قضيت نهارك ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (13 أبريل 2010)

انهاردة كان عندى افتقاد سجون مع ابوانا ولسه جاى دخلة معاكو 

واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

كان ممتاز نشكر ربنا
حياتك الروحية ازاي دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (14 أبريل 2010)

اكيد بتزيد  بنعمه  ربنا  ونشكرو 


اتناولتى  وله لسه بعيده عن ربنا


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

المهم ليس المناولة المهم قلبي هل هو قريب منه ولا لا...
ياما ناس تناولوا وبعدين رجعوا لامور اللي تابوا عنه لحظة المناولة وبعد ما خلصت رجعوا تاني ..
المهم القلب 
ياابني اعطني قلبك 
عم تقرأ بانتظام ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (16 أبريل 2010)

انا لحيلايا بى العهد القديم 
واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

بتثق بربنا في ظل الظروف الصعبة ولا بتقل ثقتك ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 أبريل 2010)

اكيد طبعا لانو اى مشكله بتكون حله على ايدو 

واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

{مين اكيد طبعا"
حاسس ايه دلوقتي؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 أبريل 2010)

نفستى تعبانه لسبب فى الخدمه 
واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

لا كويسة نشكر ربنا
حاسس في تقدم في حياتك الروحية؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (18 أبريل 2010)

ربنا وحده يعلم ونشكر ربنا على كل حال


حولتى تتقدمى من ربنا شويه


----------



## marina ata (19 أبريل 2010)

*بحاول *صلي لي*
لو  صاحبتك بعدت عنك و فضلت تغلط فيكى لمدة سنة و بعد كدة اعتذرت........ممكن تسامح؟؟؟​*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (19 أبريل 2010)

اكيد للى بيحب موش يمكن يكره مهما حصل

ماهى حياتك الروحيا


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

كويسة ربنا عظيم
حياتك الروحية انت ازاي ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (20 أبريل 2010)

نشكر ربنا كلو بخير ومحدش يعرف هو ايه الاهم ربنا عارف انا ايه وانتى ايه وكل واحد منا 



اتناولتى


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

لا للاسف 
بتحب تعمل ايه كل يوم ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 أبريل 2010)

الصلاة ازم وشرط علينا 

وانتى


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

اكيد الصلاة لابد منها تريح النفس وتقوي راابط العلاقة مع الرب
شو  اكثر حاجة بتحبها في نفسك وحاجة بتكرها؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

اكثر حاجة بحبها اني محبة اووي واكثر حاجة ما بحبها الحساسية الزائدة

ازاي كان يومك ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 أبريل 2010)

جميل مع الر ب  الصلاة والتناول والاعتراق هوم اهم شىء فى حيات الانسان 




واللى بعدى


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2010)

أكيد طبعا" ..لكن يكون بشرط في تغيير مش اتناول وبعدين ارجع اعمل اللي كنت بعمله مهم التغيير الجذري وطبعا" هذا بيحصل لما اقبله مخلص شخصي لحياتي
سؤال ؟؟
هل مررت/ي بقصة حب فاشله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (23 أبريل 2010)

اولا ارد على كلامك دلوقتى انا لما اعمل شىء غلط واروح اعترف وابونا يكلمنى وبعديها بى اسبوع اروح اعترف تانى واقول نفس انا حتحرج وناس كتير بتتحرج تقول كل حاجة فى الاعتراف 
وده غلط امال هو ا اعتراف ليه 

موضوع قصة حب فشلة معرفش صدقينى اقولك ايه بس ربنا بيكون كاتب كل شىء فى السماء قبل الاررض ومحدش بيخود غير المكتوب ليه \\\


سوالى للى بعضى انتا اخبارك ايه مع ربنا


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

تمام نشكر ربنا
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (27 أبريل 2010)

ميه ميه وبحبو جدا جدا علشان موش بيسبنى وقف معى وانا فرحان جدا


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

آمين نشكر ربنا
ازاي بتعبر عن شكرك للرب ؟؟؟ بايه؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (28 أبريل 2010)

الصرحة عيط علشان هووقف فى اخر وقت لحقنى ومسبنيش


واللى بعدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

> ازاي بتعبر عن شكرك للرب ؟؟؟ بايه؟؟


 
اولا : يجب ان نشكر الرب على كل حال 
لان بدونه لا نستطيع ان نفعل شيئا 
ثانيا:بعبر عن شكرى لربنا ايه 
انى بحاول اقرب منه اكتر لان حياتى معاه هتكون كلها سعاده 

السؤال :
بتراعى شعور الاخرين فعلا ولا مجرد شعارات؟؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أبريل 2010)

*لا براعيهم فعلا لانى بخاف ازعل حد سواء بقصد او بدون قصد 
وانى احس انى سبب فى حزن حد دا شعور صعب اوى 

ايه اكتر شىء يحزنك ويجرحك من الشخص اللى قدامك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

*



ايه اكتر شىء يحزنك ويجرحك من الشخص اللى قدامك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*عدم الانصات لى اثناء التحدث إليه 
السؤال
ايه اكتر حاجه تخليك سعيد؟؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن كلمة بسيطة من حد مكنتش متوقعة انه يسال على او يواسينى
ممكن حاجة بسيطة من شخص عزيز فى مناسبة وافراح انه افتكرنى
اكتر حاجة انى احس فعلا بوجود ربنا معايا وانه انقذنى من مشكلة كنت حوقع نفسى فيها

ايه اكتر صفة تخليك تحترم اللى قدامك
*​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

محبته وصدقه وموقفه المميز معي ..
ايه بتفكر دلوقتي ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (28 أبريل 2010)

فى ربنا 

ايه اكتر حاجة تسعد الانسان من جه


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> فى ربنا
> 
> ايه اكتر حاجة تسعد الانسان من جه


 
مش فاهمة السؤال ياتامر ممكن توضح


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (28 أبريل 2010)

ايه اهم شىء فى حيات كل احد وهل احنا مع ربنا زى مبنلعب نعيش يومنا وربنا اخر حاجة 
وله بنفكر فى ربنا الاول له هنا كلو بيتكلم علشان يظهر انو كويس وخلاص


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

يعني شوية مش عم توصل الفكرة ...
بالنسبة لي نشكر ربنا لأني وواضحة ومابحب البس اقنعة لانه ربنا شايف ممكن نكذب على بعض لكن ربنا لا حاشا ربنا يعلم ما في دواخل الانسان ..
هل انت في الخفاء زي العلن ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (28 أبريل 2010)

على فكرة انا موش بقصد حد انا بتكلم سوالى لى اى حد 
السوال ده ليا شخصيا 
السوال ده لو انا وحش اقول اه وطبعا بس السوال الو حيد الى عرفو ربنا مش انا 
ياريت اكون رديت صح
سوالى 

ليه الانسان بيشك فى كل اللى حوليه


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

لانه ما عنده ثقة في حد او ربما تعرض لظرف خلاه يكون كده دي وجهة نظري
هل انت راض عن نفسك ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (29 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه اقلك شىء بعد اللى حصل معى انا راضى جدا وعرفة اد ايه ربنا بيحبنى 
جدا كمان وده دليل انى كويس




اهم شىء فى حياتك ايه هوا


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2010)

اني اخدمه بمواهب اللي عنده واكون زي ما هو رايدني
وانت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (29 أبريل 2010)

الخدمة بقلب جامد موش بكلام وخلالص 


اللى بعدى هل انتا قريب من ربنا ومديلو الوقت الكافى وله وكلام وتظهورات


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2010)

لا شوية بسبب ظروف لازم اعيد حساباتي
وأنت ؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (29 أبريل 2010)

اولا فى حاجة  حلوة احنا بنعملها هنا فى كنيستنا وهي اننا بنعمل يوم روحى وبنعمل خلوة روحية واعدة محسبة لى النفس جربيها حلوة هو ان تخوشى غرفتك واقفلى باباك واعدى مع ربنا شوية 
طلعى اللى جواكى ليه نفسك تقوليلو ايه وعوز تعرفى ايه صدقينى احنا بنعمل كده كل شهر 
فى مكنا خالى بس انتى جربى غرفتك


ماذ يعنى لكى الصليب


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

قوة الله للخلاص
وانت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (3 مايو 2010)

فى ترنيمة بتقول فى الصليب قوتنا فى الصليب عزتنا الصليب هو كل شى فى حيتنا 
هو الستار اللى بيقتل الشيطان هو مطمئن القلوب 

اللى بعدى 
ماذ يعنى لك الرب وهل انتا قريب منو وازى


----------



## اني بل (5 مايو 2010)

الرب قوتي ونشيدي وقد صار خلاصي 
نشكر ربنا كثثير قريبة
وأنت ؟؟؟


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 مايو 2010)

ما انا قلتلك انو محدش يقدر يقول هو قريب او بعيد عن ربنا لنه لوحده الذى يعلم ذالك
والر بقريب لمن يدعوه 

ماذ يعنى لك الصداقة 
مخافة الله 
المحبة 
حب الغير


----------



## اني بل (9 مايو 2010)

ماذ يعنى لك الصداقة :محبة وامانة
 المخافة الله :لازم نضعها دائما"
المحبة :وصية الرب
حب الغير: احبوا بعضكم بعضا" كما احببتم​


----------

